# Can I claim tax back off government and VHI?



## muffin1973 (12 Apr 2010)

Hi all

had a lot of doctors bills last year and want to see what I can claim back.  I'm getting conflicting advice that I can claim off revenue and then on VHI as well although I always thought you could only claim off one or the other, not both.

Can anyone clarify for me? 

thanks

Muffin


----------



## Berni (12 Apr 2010)

You claim off VHI first, and then you can claim from the Revenue for any costs not reimbursed by the VHI. 
The VHI will send you a statement for the Revenue, showing how much you claimed and how much they paid you, as they will require the original receipts.


----------



## elcato (12 Apr 2010)

Bear in mind that revenue will reimburse 20% of your bills less an excess of €127 so it's worth checking out VHI first.


----------



## Berni (12 Apr 2010)

That excess hasn't applied since 2007


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Apr 2010)

Also you need to have actually paid net tax in the year  to be entitled to any refund from Revenue.


----------



## asdfg (12 Apr 2010)

Also, don't forget to include in your claim to revenue the prescription charges (max 120 pm) usually paid to your chemist or reclaimed from HSE


----------



## huskerdu (12 Apr 2010)

The Key post on this topic should be useful to you. 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=940607#post940607


----------



## linn (12 Apr 2010)

hi, I am going to have a surgery in the Dental Hospital for oral tumor. Can I claim tax relief for the cost of the surgery?


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Apr 2010)

linn said:


> hi, I am going to have a surgery in the Dental Hospital for oral tumor. Can I claim tax relief for the cost of the surgery?



This may actually come under medical rather than dental expenses under the heading "maintenance or treatment in hospital". It should be allowable.


----------



## linn (13 Apr 2010)

thanks for the reply, but the Dental Hospital is not in the list of approved hospital, can I still claim for the tax relief?


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Apr 2010)

linn said:


> thanks for the reply, but the Dental Hospital is not in the list of approved hospital, can I still claim for the tax relief?



If the treatment then comes within the items for MED2 it should.


----------



## huskerdu (14 Apr 2010)

linn said:


> thanks for the reply, but the Dental Hospital is not in the list of approved hospital, can I still claim for the tax relief?



What list of approved hospitals are you referring to ?


----------



## linn (14 Apr 2010)

huskerdu said:


> What list of approved hospitals are you referring to ?



It is stated in the revenue website: 

*revenue.ie/en/about/publications/list-approved-hospitals-nursing-homes*

i am not able to submit a url, please add necessary prefix and postfix to above bolded string.

Moderator Note:  This may be the link mentioned above:

[broken link removed]


----------



## huskerdu (14 Apr 2010)

Its not clear from the Revenue documentation whether your operation is covered, but I can't see why it wouldn't be. 

I would do a few things if I were you

1) Contact your Dentist who is performing the operation and ask if they are aware if it is covered and if they have to fill in a Med2 form.

2) Ring Revenue and ask

Please post back with how you get on, so we can update the key post. 

Good luck with the operation and hopefully you can get tax relief.


----------



## linn (14 Apr 2010)

huskerdu said:


> 1) Contact your Dentist who is performing the operation and ask if they are aware if it is covered and if they have to fill in a Med2 form.



The doctor told me they do not have this type of Med2 form, I think it may be correct as he is not dentist practitioner, he is a surgeon in Dental Hospital. Since the doctor  does not register with my health insurance company, the cost won't be covered by my health insurance.



huskerdu said:


> 2) Ring Revenue and ask



I did ring, a people from Revenue told me on the phone that the doctor will fill a Med2 form for me. 

any idea?


----------



## huskerdu (14 Apr 2010)

I suspect that the Revenue assumed, as I did, that you were talking about a dental procedure, which this is not. 

I would suggest that you contact them again and explain that it is surgery, but happens to be taking place in the Dental Hospital, because that it where he practises and see how that goes.


----------

